# Most recognizable Flag



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

In this order:
1: USA
2: UK
3: China


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

:rock:


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

First and second are quite easily the Union Jack and the US flag, the Union Jack if for no other reason than that it appears in a lot of other flags as well. 

I think the Rising Sun of the Japanese flag is also distinctive. 

To be honest, I really liked this flag:


----------



## The Knowledgeable (Nov 8, 2007)

cittadino said:


> For me, the *European Union* flag:


No, I think the flag of Micronesia is very similar:









OK, not _that_ similar, but it's usually darker and it took me some time to distinguish. Most likely the flag I will see would be the EU flag. And I'm not in the EU, so maybe it's different for me. Anyway, just a thought.

In no particular order:

1. US
2. UK
3. France
4. Japan
5. Brazil
6. Argentina
7. Saltire
8. Any of the Nordic crosses
9. South Korea
10. Former flag of Georgia (the color and the black-and-white canton):


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

diz said:


> nope. i can show that to any random person in my school and will not get a right response.


Strike one for your schoolsystem then


----------



## cittadino (Apr 10, 2008)

The Knowledgeable said:


> No, I think the flag of Micronesia is very similar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For me, the most recognizable flag is the EU flag, because in my country (Spain) in all official buildings there are three flags, the Regional Flag, the Spain's Flag, and the EU Flag, and my regional flag is similar than the Spain's flag.

VALENCIA REGION FLAG (called SENYERA)









SPAIN'S FLAG
http://image004.mylivepage.com/chunk4/7265/2/Bandera de España.jpg


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

Me?

Likely a draw between the USA, UK, Canada, Israel, South Africa and Japan.

Right below them, I'd put the Vatican, Switzerland, Brasil and Saudi Arabia

Of the others, I'd give nods to France, Russia, Germany, Mexico, Greece, Columbia and Venezuela since they are more common than the rest. The Scandinavian flags are all very similar, other than for their color schemes.

Mike


----------



## Príncipe (Nov 11, 2006)

No way the Portuguese flag is in the group of the most recognizable ones...even here in Brazil , a country that has so many historical connections with this country , I doubt that even 10 % of our population could recognize Portugal's flag.


----------



## the pool08 (Jul 28, 2007)

this one

http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn...//www.crwflags.com/fotw/images/g/[email protected]


----------



## Olympios (Oct 13, 2007)

Bentag said:


> Nop, confused a lot of times by a lot of people with the swiss flag


^^I'm sure that you also mess the older Greek flags with the Finnish one.

Anyway. 

The Greek flag before and during the Revolution (1821).










Greek flag until 1978










Current









^^


> According to popular tradition, the nine stripes represent the nine syllables of the phrase "Ελευθερία ή Θάνατος" ("Freedom or Death", " E-lef-the-ri-a i Tha-na-tos"), the five blue stripes for the syllables "Έλευθερία" and the four white stripes "ή Θάνατος".


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

Most flags are recognizable, but Mexico's one gotta be on top


----------



## skyscraper100 (Oct 22, 2007)

i think the philippine flag is the most recognizable


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

Príncipe_Luiz said:


> No way the Portuguese flag is in the group of the most recognizable ones...even here in Brazil , a country that has so many historical connections with this country , I doubt that even 10 % of our population could recognize Portugal's flag.


:rofl:


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

Olympios said:


> Current


the greek flag is seemed to the nordic europeen countrys.


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

I can recognize lots of flags... I am sure lots of people can do this too. What is the point of asking "most recognizable flag" ??


----------



## _Rick_ (Nov 3, 2007)

Olympios said:


> ^^I'm sure that you also mess the older Greek flags with the Finnish one.
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> The Greek flag before and during the Revolution (1821).


I guess that it is a popular shape for a flag in Europe. :cheers:
Here is the first Portuguese flag (1095)








Recognize something??? 
It's funny that 3 of the countries who are geographically furthest away from each other in Europe, had the same flag (though at different moments in time).


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

There are many very distinct flags. Japan, UK, Nepal, Switzerland (only because it is square), Brazil, Israel, Saudi Arabia, and Canada stand out. They all have very unique features that aren't similar to anything else. 

It might be easier to pick ones that get mixed up with other flags. The best test is asking random people from a different region of the world. To people in the Benelux nations, the flag of Luxembourg and Holland are different, but to most people, I would imagine some confusion between the two.

People should know, but many stumble when asked which Scandinavian flag goes with which country. The German and Belgian flags are similar enough to confuse non-Europeans. Australia/New Zealand/Anguilla and a whack of others. India/Iran/Hungary/Ireland. Mexico/Italy. Chile/Cuba. Slovenia/Slovakia. Singapore/Malta/Poland. Similar themes, and similar colour schemes don't help. Familiarity overcomes most of this.


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

*The flag of Azerbaijan Republik* :bowtie:


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

every nation says their national flag is 'the most recognizable'...how stupid it is? :bash:

maybe papua new guinean will say that their flag should hold the title...hno:


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

The most recognizable flag in the world is Japanese flag. Period.


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

Nikkodemo said:


> And for example, Colombia, Ecuador and Venezuela, were sometime one nation called "Gran Colombia", today the flags of those countries are the reflections of this part of their histories.


I believe that is true to ALL countries that have a historical ties with some motherland/fatherland especially those who were colonized. The flag of Cuba influenced the design of the flag of Puerto Rico; the blue and red are reversed and the dimensions are 3:2. Also, the flag of Cuba influenced the design of the flag of the Philippines as Cuba's revolution against Spain inspired, to some degree, the Philippine Revolution. These were the last 3 colonial overseas states of Spain.

*Cuba*










*Puerto Rico*










*Filipinas/Philippines*


----------



## alessandro_q (Apr 11, 2006)

Occit said:


> For me in this order:
> 
> 1. Brazil
> 2. Japan
> ...


Are you serious ? numbers 1, 5, 7, 9 are barely known in their regions !!!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Rapid said:


> he lives in Denmark.
> strike two for the danes


Huh? He's profile says the US and his city says PDX whatever that is... 

So my guess is no he do not! 


Ellers skal han da være mere end velkommen til at fortælle mig hvorfor han andrig har nævnt det før eller ikke er aktiv i den Nordiske or Baltiske del af forummet


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

i would say usa, israel, france, the uk and maybe italy


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

USA
UK
Israel
China
Japan
Canada

That's it.


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

[email protected]: Not only are the flags of the USA and Malaysia similiar, but also Liberia, in Africa.

The flags of Costa Rica and Thailand are almost exactly the same, but with blue and red stripes reversed. Can anyone post a picture of these side by side?


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Ok, the Costa Rica and Thailand flags:

Costa Rica


Thailand


:cheers:


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

why the heck are people posting flags that nobody's ever seen before? Nobody recognizes these flags.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hey guys, can you see the diference???​*

*ROMANIA IN EUROPE*


*AND CHAD IN AFRICA*


:crazy:


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

USA, BRAZIL, FRANCE, JAPAN, CHINA, SPAIN, U.K, DOMINICAN REPUBLIC.


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

brightside. said:


> why the heck are people posting flags that nobody's ever seen before? Nobody recognizes these flags.


uhm ok. what about their inhabitants.


----------



## Iggui (May 17, 2005)

cittadino said:


> The Flag of Texas is of 1839
> The Flag of Chile is of 1852
> 
> But it isn't important


yes, it isn't important, however it is important that you get the dates right. i don't know where the **** you're getting your info you're annoying me as a chilean.

the flag of chile in its current form was adopted on october 18, 1817.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flag_of_Chile

the flag of texas was introduced to the congress of the republic of texas on december 28, 1838, by senator william h. wharton and adopted on january 24, 1839 as the final national flag of the republic of texas.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flag_of_Texas


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

diz said:


> uhm ok. what about their inhabitants.


This is about the MOST recognizable flags worldwide, not in individual countries. Obviously the most recognizable flag in any country is it's own. 

For example, most people in the world don't even know Dominican Republic is a country. Standard response you will get in most countries if you ask about the Dominican Republic will be "never heard of it". Let alone people knowing it's flag.


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

I win... the most recognizable flag eva!!1111


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^Is that a puma and panda?


----------



## cittadino (Apr 10, 2008)

Nikkodemo said:


> *Hey guys, can you see the diference???​*
> 
> *ROMANIA IN EUROPE*
> 
> ...


PRINCIPATLY OF ANDORRA (BETWEEN SPAIN AND FRANCE, IN EUROPE)


----------



## wazcaster (Apr 16, 2008)

Not the most recognizable, but the simplest (the clue is in the filename btw):


----------



## xinzo (Mar 29, 2007)

fettekatz said:


> I win... the most recognizable flag eva!!1111


Another flag with a methaphoric bear (stars) like Berlin:

Anyone could guess it?


----------



## TallBox (Sep 21, 2002)

Malta?


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*!!!*​


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

elbart089 said:


> Most flags are recognizable, but Mexico's one gotta be on top


hmm...did you ever see the Italian flag?:dunno:





Rapid said:


> he lives in Denmark.
> strike two for the danes
> 
> I think its a toss between three: United States, China or *India*.


reminds me way to much of the Irish flag!

I would say the Stars-and-Stripes, Union Jack, Canadian flag and the flag of the Sovjet Union.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

ØlandDK said:


> hmm...did you ever see the Italian flag?:dunno:
> .


Yeah, but there are a lot of years of difference.

The Flag of the United Mexican States or Mexico is a vertical tricolor of green, white, and red with the national coat of arms charged in the center of the white stripe. While the meaning of the colors has changed over time, these three colors were adopted by Mexico following independence from Spain during the country's War of Independence. *The current flag was adopted in 1968, but the overall design has been used since 1821*, when Sam Houston and his army began attacking Mexican lands, the First National Flag was created.

The difference between both flags:


*Common mistakes of construction*

Mexican and Italian flags: It is a common mistake when constructing the Flag of Mexico to take the Mexican Coat of Arms and place it in center of the white stripe, using the Italian flag as the base design. This error occurs due to the fact that some people incorrectly believe the only difference between the two flags is the coat of arms in the Mexican national banner.

*Both flags use the same colors (green, white and red), but the Mexican flag has darker shades of green and red. Most importantly, these flags present a different aspect ratio (proportions), which gives each one a unique look. The Italian flag aspect ratio is 2:3, more squarish in shape, while the Mexican flag aspect ratio is 4:7, resulting in a longer shape*

Thanks to Wikipedia for the info.


----------



## Rodrigo_BSB (Dec 28, 2004)

And... what about Libyan flag?










Very green flag...


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Brazil


----------



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

Hanshin-Tigress said:


>


Hanshin-Tigress said it. Thread over.


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

Nikkodemo said:


> Yeah, but there are a lot of years of difference.
> 
> The Flag of the United Mexican States or Mexico is a vertical tricolor of green, white, and red with the national coat of arms charged in the center of the white stripe. While the meaning of the colors has changed over time, these three colors were adopted by Mexico following independence from Spain during the country's War of Independence. *The current flag was adopted in 1968, but the overall design has been used since 1821*, when Sam Houston and his army began attacking Mexican lands, the First National Flag was created.


1821 was when mexico became independent, not when texas started to break away from mexico....and yes, the aztec coat of arms makes the MX flag very recognizable.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Nikkodemo said:


> Yeah, but there are a lot of years of difference.
> 
> The Flag of the United Mexican States or Mexico is a vertical tricolor of green, white, and red with the national coat of arms charged in the center of the white stripe. While the meaning of the colors has changed over time, these three colors were adopted by Mexico following independence from Spain during the country's War of Independence. *The current flag was adopted in 1968, but the overall design has been used since 1821*, when Sam Houston and his army began attacking Mexican lands, the First National Flag was created.
> 
> ...


They still look the same so non of them can be the most recognizable.


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

I see USA flags cut to all sorts of lengths, from perhaps 3:4 all the way to 1:2 and beyond, so no aspect ratio is really correct here.

From a distance and with the eyes not fully focused, the Mexican flag does look very European.

Now, the flags of Canada, USA and Mexico do look pretty kewl displayed next to each other.

Mike


----------



## Nortenho (Oct 3, 2007)

The USA flag is the most recognizable in the world.


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Zabonz said:


> Deffnetley none from Slav countries, our flags are so boring. There should be resolution from UN to bann red white and blue on flags of Slav nations. Thank God on our coat of arms so we are not so unrecognizable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is what australians think about the croatian soccer shirt, its a catchy song u gotta admit it!


----------



## Iggui (May 17, 2005)

Herzeleid said:


> this is what australians think about the croatian soccer shirt, its a catchy song u gotta admit it!


¿is that english? ¿wtf are they saying? all i could understand was "your shirt", so i guess there's no disputing to whom the shirt belongs.


----------



## Overground (Apr 11, 2005)

Shouldn't this thread be about what you perceive to be the most recognisable flag to the rest of the people in the world? This is of course is hypothetical though, 'cause you aren't other people. Nevertheless, common sense should prevail you would think.

I feel the flag of Portugal, though very recognisable to me, is not that well known amongst the masses. Cluttered flags(the US and UK aside), are probably less recognisable as well as some of the tri-coloured flags, as those look similar in design. Geo-politics, population, current events, and history certainly must influence a flag's wide recognition. Uniqueness too, but does it get lost in the shuffle to the size and location of the country? 

To myself, these are the flags I perceive to be the most recognisable in the world.

USA
United Kingdom
Japan
Switzerland(has anyone even pointed this one out yet?)
Canada
China
Israel


----------



## Iggui (May 17, 2005)

^^i think brazil's is more reconizable than china's. if nothing else, brazil is a futbol/soccer superpower, so when world cup time comes around (it's largely ignored by most canadians and americans) and the rest of the planet is tuned in, everyone recognizes brazil.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

I just thought of something, what about this flag:


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Iggui said:


> ¿is that english? ¿wtf are they saying? all i could understand was "your shirt", so i guess there's no disputing to whom the shirt belongs.


they are saying ur shirt is a table cloth, u know like those u use for picnics who are white and red squares!!


----------



## Maxx☢Power (Nov 16, 2005)

If most recognisable means the flag that will be recognised by the most people, there's no doubt that it'll be the US flag. If historical flags count, maybe the Nazi flag.


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

jmancuso said:


>


^^ totally agree... at least, used to be


----------



## _UberGerard_ (Dec 23, 2004)

ØlandDK said:


> hmm...did you ever see the Italian flag?:dunno:


mexican flag had the same basic design before italy was a country...


----------



## Czas na Żywiec (Jan 17, 2005)

I never understood the double headed eagle flags used in Eastern Europe. It looks like their national birds came from Chernobyl. :crazy:


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

United States, Great Britain, Japan, China, Australia, Brazil.


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

United States. It seems to be waved more than any other flag.


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

Czas na Żywiec;20725848 said:


> I never understood the double headed eagle flags used in Eastern Europe. It looks like their national birds came from Chernobyl. :crazy:


the double headed eagle is a mediaeval symbol... i think the first nation who used it was vyzantium. nowadays is also a symbol of the helenic christian church and the symbol of two of the biggest football (soccer) teams in greece: AEK and PAOK

aek: 








paok:








vyzantium:


----------



## Icantthinkofaname (Apr 28, 2008)

Japan, USA, UK (not in particular order)


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

Russia,Usa,Japan,Great Britain,Germany.


----------



## Kim André (Oct 16, 2004)

Murman said:


> Russia


You can't be serious?

I know a lot of people who don't recognize/identify this flag as the Russian one because it's too similar to many others.

National flag of Serbia:









Flag of The Netherlands:









Flag of Luxembourg:









Flag of Russia:


----------



## Maxx☢Power (Nov 16, 2005)

They should put a big "RUSSIA" on it like they do in England to make sure people don't confuse it with something else


----------

